# Starry Sky Over Amsterdam



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Stars in bright light, sun in dark of night 
as I make way in Amsterdam 
eyes see not save shapes of luminosity
lines of shine in dark 
mass in forms of surroundings 
beauty about in mind or illusion 
as canvas of Van Gogh illustration

sounds reach ears yet it be not clear 
if laughter or cry do I hear 
noise of street become symphony 
delightful as fear’s distortion 
erotic Stravinsky composition 
filled is my perception of inner creation 
instinct as mind adorns all with emotions 

Walk about be task as it be 
each step to deliver vibrations 
mind exploding impact of deliberations 
stroll in the dark or light 
be without wrong or right 
as rain of sweat descend 
as unclear be destination 

Voice be not heard
does my word cry out 
or echo in spirit through out 
time force of motion compel all 

Dry is all as desert 
take hold in oasis of dream 
oh, may I return to mind of reality 
or stay in creation of fantasy 
flight of beyond to desire’s way


----------

